# HCG dosage



## Texan69 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hey guys looking for feedback on a good HCG dosage to take if wanting to restore testicular size. Spare me with it doesn’t matter lol. 
Just curious what a good dose is when that is the goal.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 25, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Hey guys looking for feedback on a good HCG dosage to take if wanting to restore testicular size. Spare me with it doesn’t matter lol.
> Just curious what a good dose is when that is the goal.


The protocol i'm on is 250iu twice per week. If you're just looking for size, i think that would be a good starting point. If youre looking to restore function, the doseages seem to be considerably larger. i have some studies i can dig up for you if youre interested. theyre saved in my phone somewhere.


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2021)

When I was on TRT, they had me using 1,000iu per week, 500 2x/week.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

I do choragon/chorimion (HCG)1cc per week for 2 week stacked with clomid em/tamoxiphen/arimadex (1-2 pills/day for 14 days). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 25, 2021)

I’ve only used it during one cycle, but 500iu twice a week was plenty.

I’m on TRT now, so I just deal with the grape nuts.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I do choragon/chorimion (HCG)1cc per week for 2 week stacked with clomid em/tamoxiphen/arimadex (1-2 pills/day for 14 days).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


1cc? The dose depends how much BAC water you constitute it wirh


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

Mostly done 250 IU 2x a week.

But I have also done 250 IU 3x and 4x a week.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> 1cc? The dose depends how much BAC water you constitute it wirh



They come with 1cc ampoule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> They come with 1cc ampoule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yeah, I've used those before
not a fan TBH
I prefer the Bayer HCG
5000iu, can usually pick it up for like 12 bucks a box


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, I've used those before
> not a fan TBH
> I prefer the Bayer HCG
> 5000iu, can usually pick it up for like 12 bucks a box



You can’t here. You have to get them in an open market and bring with you. I assume your in Canadá?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You can’t here. You have to get them in an open market and bring with you. I assume your in Canadá?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yup, but i get my HCG shipped in from india
Its Bayer, and legit
In canada it's even legal to ship in non scheduled prescription drugs under a certain quantity, so customs passes it even after opening the parcel


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yup, but i get my HCG shipped in from india
> Its Bayer, and legit
> In canada it's even legal to ship in non scheduled prescription drugs under a certain quantity, so customs passes it even after opening the parcel



I see. I get all my products on the southern side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ftf (Dec 25, 2021)

How to use hCG on cycle & for TRT
					

It's been a while. This is in response to the hCG questions we've been getting on the board lately. Not as detailed as my usual stuff but the practice advice is easy to follow - that's more important :)  Audio (I've had a long ass day, don't judge my impatience too harshly)...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Check out MrRippedZilla's thread on using HCG. Click his link,  https://voca.ro/1dBLa0ZhNC3B  to hear him break it down. Good stuff.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

I never had success with maintaining ball size after I started using testosterone... Maybe because I didn't start using it from the start?

I have however had success using the fertility protocol for HCG. It is taking between 1000-2000iu EOD, for 2-3 weeks. After that, go back to either 250iu or 500iu 2x per week.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> They come with 1cc ampoule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm never seen those but ya saying 1cc doesn’t really tell the dosage know how many IU’s it is ?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

Sending you PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

